# Roubaix Comp Rival or Salsa Pistola



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I am planning to buy a new bike for organized centuries and long rides in the country. For the past 17 years that duty has been ably handled by my 1992 Bridgestone RB-1. That bike is still going strong due to good maintenance and multiple replacements of components to keep it fresh and tailored to my preferences. I am now ready to try a new bike with less weight and modern attributes.

My LBS is a Specialized dealer and can get Salsa bikes via QBP. I want to buy through them as long as I can get a bike that fits me and suits my wants. I rode a 2010 Roubaix Expert size 58 last week that fit me well and rode like a dream. It costs a bit more than I want to spend and I prefer SRAM's shifters, so I think the Comp Rival would be a better candidate. My only fault with the bike is that the steering is slightly slower than what I am used to. Not a deal breaker by any means, but something I would have to adjust to. Another concern is that as a longtime fan of steel bikes, I am not sure I want to make the switch to carbon. 

Another bike that has had my attention since it came out last year is the Salsa Pistola, a good steel bike made for long rides. I have not been able to see or ride one, but the pictures, specs, geometry charts and reviews I have seen tell me that it would be a bike that I could love. The dimensions and angles are almost an exact match to my RB-1. It should weigh about 3 lbs less than my Bridgestone and about a lb more than the Roubaix. 

Both bikes have a full Rival component group with compact crank and the same Mavic Aksium wheels. The Pistola is currently selling for about $2K at some online stores. I should be able to get it for close to that from my LBS. That is a few hundred less than what I expect I would pay for the Roubaix Comp. 

Right now I could go either way. I know I like the Roubaix, but I am confident that the Pistola would also make me smile. After all, I bought the RB-1 without a test ride and it became my soulmate. 

I'll throw myself at the mercy of the forum for thoughts, reactions and criticism. I would especially like to hear from anyone who has ridden both bikes.

BluesDawg


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone know the difference in weight or ride quality between the Expert and Comp models of the 2010 Roubaix?


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd get the Roubaix. It sounds like getting the Pistola would be like divorcing your wife to marry her twin. A thinner and better accessorized twin, but a twin nonetheless!


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmm. A younger, thinner, better accessorized version of my wife. That doesn't really sound so bad.:yesnod:


----------



## road-rash (Jun 29, 2008)

So what was the outcome? Did you go Roubaix or Pistola? I'm currently riding a Pistola and just love it BUT have been bitten once again by UGI. I'm just wondering if a CF bike would enhance an already great riding experience that I get from the Pistola?


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

BluesDawg said:


> Does anyone know the difference in weight or ride quality between the Expert and Comp models of the 2010 Roubaix?


About 150 grams and the ride quality/difference between the two in highly subjective. I rode both when I purchased my Roubaix Comp last year and I couldn't tell the difference. I may not be as sensitive to such things as other people.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

road-rash said:


> So what was the outcome? Did you go Roubaix or Pistola?


Neither. I decided to stay with my old Bridgestone for the shorter, faster rides and I built up a Salsa Casseroll for long rides and commuting. I love the way the new bike worked out for comfortably handling long days in the saddle with the capability of carrying a moderate load. But I will still need to address the desire for a fast century bike as described in the original post.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

rosborn - is that 150 grams just the frame difference or the full bike?


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Frame difference. Each difference in the carbon number for Specialized equates to about 150 grams difference in the weight of the frame.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

From what I've read about 2011, the Expert and Pro will have SL3 design while Comp and Elite will get SL2 design. 
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...011-road-new-roubaix-sl3-allez-and-crux-26769


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> From what I've read about 2011, the Expert and Pro will have SL3 design while Comp and Elite will get SL2 design.
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...011-road-new-roubaix-sl3-allez-and-crux-26769


That would be great as I am going to be in teh market for an Expert or Pro.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Note the weasel words:



> The SL3 frame design will be used in the 2011 Roubaix Pro and Expert models, while last year's SL2 design will trickle down to the 2011 Roubaix Comp and Elite frames.


The "design" is trickling down, not necessarily the exact same frame. I can't believe that the Expert and Pro will have the same frame as the new top-of-the-line SL-3, and I find it hard to believe that Comp and Elite will get last year's top-of-the-line SL-2 frame either. I would look at the 2011 frames carefully to see what they are specifying in terms of carbon level, manufacturing, process and "design" features.


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Note the weasel words:
> 
> 
> 
> The "design" is trickling down, not necessarily the exact same frame. I can't believe that the Expert and Pro will have the same frame as the new top-of-the-line SL-3, and I find it hard to believe that Comp and Elite will get last year's top-of-the-line SL-2 frame either. I would look at the 2011 frames carefully to see what they are specifying in terms of carbon level, manufacturing, process and "design" features.


I totally agree. Would be shocked if they are the exact same frame and completely expect at the very least different carbon levels, etc. I am just hoping for the "design" to be the same and would really like internal cables even though that might add some friction.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Note the weasel words:
> The "design" is trickling down, not necessarily the exact same frame. I can't believe that the Expert and Pro will have the same frame as the new top-of-the-line SL-3, and I find it hard to believe that Comp and Elite will get last year's top-of-the-line SL-2 frame either. I would look at the 2011 frames carefully to see what they are specifying in terms of carbon level, manufacturing, process and "design" features.


I sure didn't take it to mean that the exact same frames would be used, just what it says, the designs.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

BluesDawg said:


> I sure didn't take it to mean that the exact same frames would be used, just what it says, the designs.


Fair enough. I'm curious to see if they put "SL-2" branding on the Comp and Elite, like they appear to have done with the Tarmac.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

This from here:http://www.roadbikeaction.com/Tech-...cialized-Unveils-Their-2011-Road-Line-Up.html
Specifically talking about the Tarmac line, but should apply to the Roubaix as well.

TRICKLE-DOWN TECHNOLOGY
What
Entire Tarmac family borrows technologies from the high-end, Pro Tour-winning SL3 and SL2.
Why:
Increases performance and overall value in every Tarmac we make. Allows all riders to enjoy technology exclusively found on S-Works level bikes just a couple years prior.
How:
Our Pro and Expert level bikes use the same SL3 construction as our S-Works models, but feature a different carbon layup. The Comp and Elite bikes share technology like triangulated seatstays, even using the same molds as our SL2 frames.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Trickle-down is good, and it is also nice to see some clarity from Specialized. I predicted the re-use of the SL-2 moulds over here.

I'm still not keen on the re-use of the SL-2 name though. On the bike shop floor this will likely get dumbed down to saying that the new 2011 Comp and Elite use the "same frame" as the 2010 $10,000 S-Works Roubaix SL-2. ie. "this year's bottom-of-the-line frame is the same as last year's top-of-the-line frame". From what I've seen so far, the 2011 road bike range has more marketing innovation than technical innovation. Not surprising really, you can't reinvent the wheel every year.


----------

